

CrossSlide: A jQuery plugin to create pan and cross-fade animations - mace
http://www.gruppo4.com/~tobia/cross-slide.shtml

======
woodsier
This is brilliant. Only today I was doing some web design where I fucked
around in Flash for a few minutes putting a cross-fade together.

When i'm on the clock tomorrow I'll test how well this performs cross-
browsers, and if all runs well sub this in... the site's already utilising
jQuery.

EDIT* Funny, after some very quick testing I found FF to handle it the best.
Opera was a little jittery, especially with the zooming. Chrome was more
jittery, especially with zooming.

IE handled everything fine, except the zooming, which seemed jittery too;
however surprisingly it didn't seem quite as bad as Opera or Chrome's
rendering.

Safari's out of action on this laptop for a few days while i'm tinkering with
it, so I can't test how that renders.

------
blurri
Nice looking plugin. Interestingly enough it runs slower in Chrome than in
Firefox 3 on Vista.

------
bprater
I really dig the Ken Burns effect. Very slick...

